# Coffs to Nambucca?



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

I have been trying to call Flyrod with no luck, anyway, left a message yesterday, see what happens!

So sunday/monday.... anyone going anywhere? T-curve and i are keen to get out, may have to find a creek somewhere if this wind keeps up! Otherwise, we'll just have to spend much time at Fishing Tackle Australia hehehehehe!


----------



## noosatocoffs (Apr 5, 2007)

Gordon and I went around the islands at jetty beach this morning..very little wind down this end of town


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

ok went searching for Flyrod and his lady today and happily found them at Mylestom... they are up for an outing anywhere on sunday or monday.... anyone want to join us?


----------



## Sir Bob (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm keen. Where are you thinking of going?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

we will be at the urunga boat ramp between 7.30 and 8am tmrw if anyones interested... if Flyrod gets my txt (and understands it) he'll be there too!


----------

